
How Obama's Stimulus Is Changing America - ph0rque
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,2013683,00.html
======
protomyth
"bailed out every state" - uhm no - ND was doing just fine thank you very
much. I'm sure there are a couple of other states in the list.

